# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  طبع حديثاً (أحكام الطواف بالبيت الحرام )

## أبو سلمان المسلم

صدرعن دار ابن الجوزي الدمام كتاب ( أحكام الطواف بالبيت الحرام) للباحث/ وليد بن عبدالله الهويريني , والكتاب يقع في 320صفحة, وأصل الكتاب اطروحة ماجستيرحاز به الباحث درجة الامتياز في قسم الفقه المقارن بكلية الشريعة في الجامعة الوطنية , وإليكم فهرس الكتاب.



*u: ويشتمل على ما يلي :*

· أولاً : تعريف الطواف .
· ثانياً : صفة الطواف .
· ثالثاً : دليل مشروعيته .
· رابعاً : حكمة مشروعيته .
· خامساً : فضل الطواف .

الباب الأول* ـ أنواع الطواف ، وشروطه ، وواجباته ، وسننه ، وما يجب على المفرد والقارن والمتمتع منه ، ويشتمل على أربعة فصول :*

الفصل الأول ـ في أنواع الطواف وأحكام كل نوع ، ويشتمل على خمسة مباحث:

· المبحث الأول : طواف القدوم ، ويشتمل على مطلبين اثنين :

المطلب الأول : حكم طواف القدوم .
المطلب الثاني : هل يشرع طواف القدوم لمن لم يدخل مكة إلا بعد الوقوف بعرفة ؟

· المبحث الثاني : طواف الإفاضة وفيه أربعة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : حكم طواف الإفاضة .
المطلب الثاني : بداية وقته .
المطلب الثالث : نهاية وقته .
المطلب الرابع : ماذا يترتب على أدائه ؟
· المبحث الثالث : طواف العمرة .

· المبحث الرابع : طواف الوداع ، وفيه خمسة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : حكم طواف الوداع , وعلى من يكون ؟
المطلب الثاني : وقت طواف الوداع .
المطلب الثالث : في حكم إجزاء طواف الإفاضة عن طواف الوداع .
المطلب الرابع : في حكم من خرج قبل الوداع .
المطلب الخامس : حكم طواف الوداع للعمرة .

· المبحث الخامس : طواف التطوع ، ويشتمل على ثلاثة مطالب :

المطلب الأول : فضل التطوع بالطواف .
المطلب الثاني : وقت طواف التطوع .
المطلب الثالث : التطوع بالطواف وإهداء ثوابه للغير .

الفصل الثاني ـ ما يجب على المفرد والقارن والمتمتع من الطواف ، وفيه ثلاثة مباحث :
· المبحث الأول : ما يجب على المفرد من الطواف .
· المبحث الثاني : ما يجب على القارن من الطواف .
· المبحث الثالث : ما يجب على المتمتع من الطواف .



الفصل الثالث ـ في شروط الطواف وواجباته ، وفيه مبحثان :

· المبحث الأول : شروط الطواف ، وفيه ثمانية مطالب :
المطلب الأول : الإسلام .
المطلب الثاني : العقل .
المطلب الثالث : النية .
المطلب الرابع : الوقت .
المطلب الخامس : كون الطواف سبعة أشواط .
المطلب السادس : كون الطواف داخل المسجد .
المطلب السابع : كون الطواف بالبيت .
المطلب الثامن : الابتداء من الحجر الأسود .

· المبحث الثاني : واجبات الطواف ، وفيه سبعة مطالب :

المطلب الأول : جعل البيت عن يساره .
المطلب الثاني : الطهارة من الحدث .
المطلب الثالث : الطهارة من النجس .
المطلب الرابع : ستر العورة .
المطلب الخامس : الموالاة بين الأشواط .
المطلب السادس : المشي مع القدرة .
المطلب السابع : صلاة ركعتين بعد الطواف .

الفصل الرابع ـ سنن الطواف ، وفيه تمهيد وسبعة مباحث :

y: ما يشرع لداخل المسجد الحرام .

· المبحث الأول : الاضطباع ، وفيه أربعة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : صفة الاضطباع .
المطلب الثاني : حكم الاضطباع ، وحكمة مشروعيته .
المطلب الثالث : من يسن له الاضطباع .
المطلب الرابع : من لا يشرع له الاضطباع .
· المبحث الثاني : في الرمل ، وفيه خمسة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : معناه وحكمه .
المطلب الثاني : دليل مشروعيته ، والحكمة من مشروعيته .
المطلب الثالث : أن الرمل في كل الأشواط الثلاثة .
المطلب الرابع : من لا يشرع له الرمل .
المطلب الخامس : حكم الرمل مع الازدحام الشديد .

· المبحث الثالث : الحجر الأسود وما يتعلق به ، وفيه ثلاثة مطالب :

المطلب الأول : فضل الحجر الأسود ، وفضل تقبيله واستلامه .
المطلب الثاني : في استلامه ، وتقبيله ، والإشارة إليه ، والسجود عليه .
المطلب الثالث : في الدعاء الوارد عند استلامه واستقباله .

· المبحث الرابع : في استلام الركن اليماني وتقبيله .
· المبحث الخامس : في الذكر والدعاء وقراءة القرآن في الطواف .
· المبحث السادس : الدنو من البيت .
· المبحث السابع : الملتزم والدعاء عنده ..

الباب الثاني*ـ مكروهات ومحرمات الطواف , وحكم العاجز عنه والشاك فيه ، وما جاء في دخول الكعبة , والحجر , والشرب من ماء زمزم* *، ويشتمل على أربعة فصول :*
الفصل الأول ـ مكروهات ومحرمات الطواف ، وفيه مبحثان :
· المبحث الأول : في مكروهات الطواف .
· المبحث الثاني : في محرمات الطواف .

الفصل الثاني: الشك في الطواف .

الفصل الثالث : في حكم من عجز عن الطواف . وفيه مبحثان :
· المبحث الأول : حكم استنابة العاجز غيره ليطوف عنه .
· المبحث الثاني : إذا طيف بالمعذور محمولاً ، فلمن يكون الطواف ؟ .

الفصل الرابع : في دخول الكعبة ، والحجر ، والشرب من ماء زمزم ، وفيه ثلاثة مباحث :

· المبحث الأول : دخول الكعبة المشرفة .
· المبحث الثاني : دخــول الحِــجر .
· المبحث الثالث : في الشرب من ماء زمزم .
d.

----------


## تامردبيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا
كيف استطيع قراءة البحث على الانترنت.

----------


## فتى الاحلام

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم التوائم

هل من الممكن الحصول على الملف بارك الله فيكم؟!

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

بارك الله فيكم

----------

